# Terrible weather in Spain



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

This Easter the weather has been terrible in Spain with one of the worst hit spots being Javea/Xàbia
https://www.youtube.com/watch?time_continue=6&v=aVG5dCDozTo


Torrevieja didn't come off lightly either
https://www.diarioinformacion.com/vega-baja/2019/04/20/tromba-80-litros-metro-cuadrado/2141038.html


And the Malvarrosa beach Valencia has blown all over the beach walk due to high winds
https://www.levante-emv.com/multime...-playa-patacona-malvarrosa-tras-temporal.html


Meanwhile in Britain and Galicia temperatures were the highest for decades and shorts and sandals were the way to go


----------



## andyviola (Aug 11, 2018)

Well sh$t happens. Its been glorious in UK just when we about to emigrate haha


----------



## Tellus (Nov 24, 2013)

Strange (weather) world ..
The high above northern Europe is stable. But unfortunately no rain, but a lot of forest fires.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Massive downpours and hailstorm in Seville last week, just in time for the Easter processions. Perhaps someone up there is having a laugh.


----------



## Allie-P (Feb 11, 2013)

The best Easter weather in the U.K for 70 years, apparently!! I wonder how many of us remember the last one &#55358;&#56611;


----------



## Hepa (Apr 2, 2018)

We need more rain here on the Meridian Isle of El Hierro.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Hepa said:


> We need more rain here on the Meridian Isle of El Hierro.


 And we need more in the Comunidad de Madrid, and if the UK goes on like it is, there'll be a drought there too.
I was in the UK over Easter and yes, it was nice to see the sun, but those temperatures at this time of year are not actually good. In Madrid November used to be monsoon month; not anymore, and that is not good news. The warmth of the sun is great at first, but after a while it's just a coñazo.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Tellus said:


> Strange (weather) world ..
> The high above northern Europe is stable. But unfortunately no rain, but a lot of forest fires.


 Loads of forest fires so far this year in the north of Spain. Many were intentional and because of the lack of rain spread quickly
This from the 4th March 2019

https://www.elconfidencial.com/espana/2019-03-04/incendios-asturias-cantabria-pais-vasco_1859894/


> 04/03/2019 05:35 - Actualizado: 04/03/2019 11:52
> 
> Un total de 99 incendios se encuentran activos en Asturias, contra los que luchan unas 200 personas, a las que se este lunes otro centenar aportado por la administración del Estado y la Unidad Militar de Emergencias. Según el consejero de la Presidencia del Principado, Guillermo Martínez, la situación es "complicada" ya que los fuegos y* su propagación se están viendo favorecidos por las fuertes rachas de viento sur,* a lo que se suma la sequedad del terreno por la* falta de lluvias.*


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> And we need more in the Comunidad de Madrid, and if the UK goes on like it is, there'll be a drought there too.
> I was in the UK over Easter and yes, it was nice to see the sun, but those temperatures at this time of year are not actually good. In Madrid November used to be monsoon month; not anymore, and that is not good news. The warmth of the sun is great at first, but after a while it's just a coñazo.


It has been absolutely wonderful here in the UK over Easter but don't worry about us - it's going to rain tonight and for the rest of the week.


----------



## Juan C (Sep 4, 2017)

In 1976 I went Marbella The only stipulation i made to the U.K. travel agent was that I wanted somewhere sunny. It was over Easter: it rained for 10 full days and 4 half days with only a couple of hours of sun shine. 

Weather is often unpredictable and always has been thus


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

The first year after we bought our house in Spain (full of daft ideas like being able to pop over for long weekends) we came over for Easter - that would have been 2004. We arrived on the Thursday and it poured down all day every day until Monday morning when we had to return to the UK. We never did it again.

The good weather in the UK over Easter is having very unfortunate consequences in some areas. One of these fires was started accidentally by a spark from a disposable barbecue, and at least one of the others is suspected of being started deliberately (a number of arrests have been made).

https://www.manchestereveningnews.c...ghters-tackle-moorland-blazes-around-16165959


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Lynn R said:


> The first year after we bought our house in Spain (full of daft ideas like being able to pop over for long weekends) we came over for Easter - that would have been 2004. We arrived on the Thursday and it poured down all day every day until Monday morning when we had to return to the UK. We never did it again.
> 
> The good weather in the UK over Easter is having very unfortunate consequences in some areas. One of these fires was started accidentally by a spark from a disposable barbecue, and at least one of the others is suspected of being started deliberately (a number of arrests have been made).
> 
> https://www.manchestereveningnews.c...ghters-tackle-moorland-blazes-around-16165959


It took me a while to learn that you just cannot rely on good weather at Easter in Spain, no matter when it falls and no matter which part of Spain you go to. Nine times out of ten the weather is not good. However, in 2017 we went to León for the Easter break and were sitting in terrazas in t shirts, who would have thought it? When Google sent me the "look what you were doing 2 years ago today" photos we were at home with the fire lit!


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

Alcalaina said:


> Massive downpours and hailstorm in Seville last week, just in time for the Easter processions. Perhaps someone up there is having a laugh.


Here are some more _penitentes_ in a flood...


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

The weather is becoming more unpredictable, with more frequent occurrences of unseasonal weather conditions, due to the effect of global warming on ocean temperatures and the jet stream. There is scientific evidence for this.

https://www.politico.eu/article/climate-change-gobal-warming-freak-weather-explained/

Forecasting is getting more reliable though. This latest cold wet spell in Spain was predicted well in advance. So book your holidays as late as possible if you want to enjoy the sun and avoid getting a soaking!


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

Alcalaina said:


> Forecasting is getting more reliable though. This latest cold wet spell in Spain was predicted well in advance. So book your holidays as late as possible if you want to enjoy the sun and avoid getting a soaking!


Unfortunately by doing that you tend to have to pay much higher prices for flights than if they are booked months in advance - you just can't win!

From the forecasts I've seen today should be the last day of rain around here for a while. Yesterday felt just like winter again, only 13C and raining hard when we went out shopping. It has been weird when we had such warm weather in March (a couple of days it reached 30C here) and I'd even been getting a bit concerned about it heating up so much that early in the year, thinking if it's this warm now, what's it going to be like in July and August? Perhaps I jinxed it.


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

Well, Yes, Easter was warm here in the U.K. BUT I found it a little chilly TBH. 

Otherhalf is doing building works and it’s been raining off and on for the past three weeks, however, for our region that’s not really unusual. Next weeks Florida is 30 degrees and a little humid with the usual 4pm thunderstorms. Fingers crossed by the time I get home end of May it’ll be hot hot hot. I love the heat


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Lynn R said:


> Unfortunately by doing that you tend to have to pay much higher prices for flights than if they are booked months in advance - you just can't win!
> 
> From the forecasts I've seen today should be the last day of rain around here for a while. Yesterday felt just like winter again, only 13C and raining hard when we went out shopping. It has been weird when we had such warm weather in March (a couple of days it reached 30C here) and I'd even been getting a bit concerned about it heating up so much that early in the year, thinking if it's this warm now, what's it going to be like in July and August? Perhaps I jinxed it.


We've got one more day of rain then the sun is coming out for the weekend's St George's celebrations. San Jorge is the patron saint of our town. Three days of boozing and chasing angry cattle through the streets - not my cup of of tea but the locals love it.

Not sure if spring temperatures bear any relation to what happens later in the year. July and August were relatively cool here last year, but I was in the UK in July and it was too hot to go out during the day!

Just take it as it comes I guess.


----------



## Isobella (Oct 16, 2014)

I am on the sunny French Riviera gazing out over the azur sea. Unfortunately it has peed it down non stop for two days. My pet sitter was laughing when I face-timed, she was stretched out on my lounger with a glass of Prosecco.


----------



## Beach buddy (Jul 7, 2018)

unfortunately although they had a few days of sunshine in England there is no guarantee of good weather for the summer....we can. Also, there is no way you could sit out on the terrace in England on Boxing Day but you can here. I still know where I would rather be after 25 years of living here...........


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Today, it is bl**dy freezing with an Arctic wind.


----------



## Beach buddy (Jul 7, 2018)

Posted yesterday, "today should be the last day of rain"someone wasnt listening!!!


----------



## andyviola (Aug 11, 2018)

We are in airbnb room and its cold. Queried with owner why no heaters and he said because its not November to March! This is bloody Catalonia and its 15c only. What a bar steward!


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

andyviola said:


> We are in airbnb room and its cold. Queried with owner why no heaters and he said because its not November to March! This is bloody Catalonia and its 15c only. What a bar steward!


If you have 15°, think yourself lucky, we are and Andalucía with only 6°!


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

andyviola said:


> We are in airbnb room and its cold. Queried with owner why no heaters and he said because its not November to March! This is bloody Catalonia and its 15c only. What a bar steward!


 And here endeth the first lesson!
Heating is needed in most parts of Spain, even if it's only for a few weeks a year so it needs to be thought about when renting / buying a property. Will you need a room heater? Will that be something that can be pushed around or static? Or will you be needing some form of central heating?
We have a log fire that heats a few rooms and gas central heating and we use them both every single year. We live in the Comunidad de Madrid at almost 900m.


----------

